# idle adjust screw



## billysaltima (Mar 10, 2005)

i need a idle adjust screw? cant find it no where! so anybody out there with a dead alltima want to help out?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

billysaltima said:


> i need a idle adjust screw? cant find it no where! so anybody out there with a dead alltima want to help out?


the screw itself? whats wrong with yours?


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

i got a parts altima. if all yu need is the screw. e-mail me at [email protected] and i can get it out to yu.


----------



## billysaltima (Mar 10, 2005)

it pop out


----------

